# When does full coat grow in?



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello to all my Golden friends. 
Can anyone tell me how old Goldens usually are when their coats are fully grown in. Our Maggie is 6 months old and her coat looks really nice. But her groomer said "just wait til you see how beautiful she's going to be with her full coat. " She told me that Goldens dont have their full coat until about 1 and 1/2 years old. Is that correct?


----------



## goldengirls28 (Jul 31, 2008)

yes that's what i hear too...dogluver04 told me her golden chloe didn't start getting her full coat till she was a year old. I was wondering the same thing because Keira is 8 months old, and her coat is really nice and she doesn't even really shed that much (our pomchi sheds more!) But she said the same thing, at a year we'll see more hair. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes I believe that is true. I know my Murph's feathers didn't fully come in until he was about 1 1/2. Some goldens have more feathering than others and some have different textures to their coats. My Murphy has a wavy course coat where my Bella is more straight and fluffy. I love that they are different though!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Chewie is 18 month old and still don't have his full coat, hopefully he will get one...LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure there is some variation but I know Oakly really fluffed up before his puppy coat blew out at about 1 year. Caue is 16 months and still has a puppy coat and still sheds very little. I'm expecting him to get an undercoat before winter up here in Maine.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

She is beautiful! I would agree with your groomer - it's only going to get better (and furrier!)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Same here Rob, Chewie is not shedding at all and has not got an undercoat. Jack on the other hand is a shedding machine...LOL


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't know anything about coats, but Maggie is a darling girl!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Leo is 16 weeks today and it seems as though he has lost all his soft puppy coat and his back is now getting longer and quite wavy. When I figure out how to download my pictures from my camera I'll post some. I think he's getting his coat awful early.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Thor0918 said:


> Leo is 16 weeks today and it seems as though he has lost all his soft puppy coat and his back is now getting longer and quite wavy. When I figure out how to download my pictures from my camera I'll post some. I think he's getting his coat awful early.


Same deal with Tucker. At 7 months, he looks like he is filling in with his adult coat, but this is our 1st golden, so I may not be a good judge. Here is a pic at 7 months.

BTW- Maggie is beautiful!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

at 11 months Bridger's fur is still amazingly soft, DH said it's _like petting a cloud_


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Angel Rose said:


> Hello to all my Golden friends.
> Can anyone tell me how old Goldens usually are when their coats are fully grown in. Our Maggie is 6 months old and her coat looks really nice. But her groomer said "just wait til you see how beautiful she's going to be with her full coat. " She told me that Goldens dont have their full coat until about 1 and 1/2 years old. Is that correct?


The full coat comes in just about a month before it all blows out, which is right before you've sent a gigantic check to the superintendents for entries! :doh:
Seriously, 18-24 months for most. Some even longer.

Your girl does have a pretty puppy coat.


----------



## jzgrlduff (Feb 15, 2008)

From what I've heard, around 1-1/2 years. Your girl has a beautiful already for only being 6 months!! 

Here's Macy at 7months :








And here she is at 10 months. You can really see the difference in her feathering, tail especially :


----------

